# BM-X-perts - Help me out please



## REC (Mar 22, 2021)

Any clues on what year this one is? S/N is HC3988873
Thanks in advance!










Thanks, REC


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 22, 2021)

81?Huffy Pro thunder. Their version of the Mongoose Moosegoose. The geometry is weird on them, easy to loop out but fun for cruising!


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 22, 2021)

Yep, looks like '81-'82 Huffy Pro Thunder Max! That's a cool bike, I'd say "a keeper"


----------



## REC (Mar 22, 2021)

Good morning!! Thanks to you guys. I have now a better idea of what year the bike is. My buddy Dave came up with it, and I liked the look of it right off, so I asked him to hold on to it for me and I would take it the next time he came down to visit. He was not sure of the age of it either, I did a bit of hunting and saw the Supergoose, and a couple of similar Huffy siblings to it in an online search, but the year issue remained as the description of the serial number did not seem to fit for 81 or 2 production. It will be sticking around due to the fact I like .
I am in the middle of doing a few things to it to bring it to the point I had in mind when I first saw it, as he was keeping some parts from it for another bike he had on hand. I am anxious to ride it, and still have several things to straighten out yet, but hope the first ride will be this week maybe! 
Any info on where I can find specifics on them technically?

REC

@pedal4416 ; @Lonestar


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 23, 2021)

Great story! I'd try the guys at BMXMuseum, there are a couple on there...






						1981 Huffy Pro Thunder Max - BMXmuseum.com Forums
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				




You may find some cool info just Googling it, too.
What a cool bike!
-LS


----------

